# Frozen ivomec



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

We have a cabinet out in the barn that we keep some small things in that we need out there. I had a bottle of ivomec out there and forgot about it and it froze, pretty stupid on my part cause it ain't cheap. Not sure if I should pitch it or if it's still good. Any ideas?


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I had some cattle pour on ivomec the same ; in the barn and frozen after it defrosted I used it but I would still like to hear if the injectable type is still good .


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to know too


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not sure about the pour on but I called the company that distributes ivomec today, she said freezing shouldn't effect it, she said exposure to high het will ruin it tho. This is for the injectable type. If I'd of been thinking I would have asked about the pour on as well


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks ben70b a shoat from a local auction here had began to get a case of lice with the cold weather I really did not want to give it the burnt moter oil treatment so I used the pour on on her and the problem seems to have been cured


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

I used injectable orally for my goats. It was in minus 0 for some time. I guess it was ok


----------



## sandraandjess (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been told that it starts to break down even at low fridge temperatures. We use the Ivomec Injection 1%. If memory serves it breaks down if it's kept lower than 5C (41F)


----------

